# Valenth



## Asoriel (21. September 2008)

Hallöchen,

ihr kennt doch sicher Valenth, das sind diese kleinen Viecher in den Signaturen (meins dürft ihr gern auch mal füttern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Bin ich vollkommen Banane oder gab es eine regelrechte Epidemie? Seid wann gibt es das und was genau ist der Sinn? Gibt es ein Maximallevel und wie findet ihr diese kleinen Pets?


----------



## Carcharoth (21. September 2008)

Ich würds mal als "bösartige Forenpest" bezeichnen.


----------



## Asoriel (21. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich würds mal als "bösartige Forenpest" bezeichnen.



ui - das ist mal ne klare Aussage.


----------



## _Miche_ (21. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich würds mal als "bösartige Forenpest" bezeichnen.



Ich würd dem mal zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag se nicht, hab keins und will auch keins haben PUNKT!


----------



## raselius (21. September 2008)

wieviele threads wird es zu diesem Thema wohl noch geben?
Ich glaube, so langsam kennt jeder diese viecher^^


----------



## Lurock (21. September 2008)

Die sind ziemlich nervig, aber wenn einer es macht müssen es alle anderen schließlich auch machen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

ich find die viecher nervig und stimme carcha zu 100% zu

aber es ist schon hart, die verbreiten sich schneller+ schlimmer als hasen auf potenzmittel.


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

"nervige pestizide" beschreibe ich diese eier dingens


----------



## nalcarya (21. September 2008)

Unnötig. Genau der gleiche Mist wie all diese Monster- und/oder Pennerspiel-Abwandlungen.


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich würds mal als "bösartige Forenpest" bezeichnen.


/sign
Die Viecher sind dermaßen nervig (wer auch immer das wieder hochgebracht hat!!!), kann man die net einfach bannen bzw wegmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (21. September 2008)

Finde sie furchtbar, aber siehe Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## TheWolfSeba (21. September 2008)

Sind halt Sig-Bilde nicht mehr und net weniger!!!
Oder zwingt euch wer drauf zuklicken?


----------



## xTaR (21. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich würds mal als "bösartige Forenpest" bezeichnen.



Mir liegt da ein böser Spruch auf der Zunge , aber den bringe ich besser nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also bleibt mir nur zu sagen : QFT


----------



## dalai (21. September 2008)

Carchi drückt wahrscheinlich beim Lesen des Wortes "Valenth" schon fasst auf den Closebutton... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube Valenth ist vorallem bei den Moderatoren nicht sehr beliebt.

Ich hasse sie nicht, es nervt aber wenn tausende Threads zu ihnen gemacht werden, die sinnlos sind. Das hier ist der erste sinnvolle Valenth-thread, den hier kann man sich auch gegen Valenth äussern. Ich hab nur einen Valenth (oder wie man diesen Dingern sagt) in der Sig weil er lvl 99999 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. September 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Ich hab nur einen Valenth (oder wie man diesen Dingern sagt) in der Sig weil er lvl 99999 ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Welches Bildbearbeitungsprogramm hast du benutzt?


----------



## smilieface (21. September 2008)

mh ich finde die süß :3


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

hab meins nur weil cih sehn will was da draus wird^^ wenns nix nettes ist kommts raus(also los umso fleissiger ihr draufklickt um so fixer isses wech^^... oder auch net)


----------



## Razyl (21. September 2008)

smilieface schrieb:


> mh ich finde die süß :3


süß?


----------



## dalai (21. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Welches Bildbearbeitungsprogramm hast du benutzt?



Microsoft Paint , wollte es nicht professioneller machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

smilieface schrieb:


> mh ich finde die süß :3


was ist daran süß? o0
das isn ei umgeben von grütze (was das für ne pampa ist sei mal dahingestellt. es sieht aus wie eine mischung aus galle, die mir hochkommt, wenn ich bei jeder 2. person son viech sehe)
und wenn was nach lvl 100 rauskommt, was hat man davon?


----------



## Crystania (21. September 2008)

Nervige kleine Dinger.. erinnert mich an die Tamagotchi Epidemie als ich 6 war. Wollte immer eins haben und ich danke heute meiner Mutter, dass sie mir nie eins gekauft hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (21. September 2008)

Deshalb mag ich Adblockerplus so,man gibt einfach "valenth.com" ein und schon sind alle Eier weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt muss ich nur noch nen Weg finden,das "feed me" und all die Threads im Forum auch zu verstecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Deshalb mag ich Adblockerplus so,man gibt einfach "valenth.com" ein und schon sind alle Eier weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*chopieineshotgunreich* verrichte dein werk an den viechern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. September 2008)

muss ich mich jetzt schämen das ich sowas in der sigi hab?


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> muss ich mich jetzt schämen das ich sowas in der sigi hab?



ja musst du!!!!^^


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

wurde net vor ca. 30 min so ziemlich der selbe fred geschlossn?-.-


----------



## Alpax (21. September 2008)

hab mir jetzt auch eins zugelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was passiert wenn man es selber füttert?? des geht nämlich


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

Alpax schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt auch eins zugelegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kannste deine haustiere net auch selber füttern?^^

ne is ganz normal aba kannst ja eh nur alle paar stunden ein mal


----------



## Karzaak (22. September 2008)

Mir fehlt da irgendwie die Antwort,

Total dämlich, aber wer meint sie haben zu müssen, bitte...



Wenn sich die Jüngeren unter uns daran erfreuen, warum nicht. 
Ich persönlich kann dem Ganzen nicht wirklich was abgewinnen, aber evtl gefällt einem sowas auch nur wenn man auf Pokemon oder so nen Kram steht. 
Aber warum sollte ich mich davon gestört fühlen, mit seiner Sig kann ja jeder machen was er mag.


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich würds mal als "bösartige Forenpest" bezeichnen.



Sagt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Deshalb mag ich Adblockerplus so,man gibt einfach "valenth.com" ein und schon sind alle Eier weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


opera hat die funktion zum glück auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (22. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> opera hat die funktion zum glück auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das kann man bei Firefox auch machen. Rechtsklick aufs Valenth-Ding --> Grafiken von Valenth.com blockieren.


----------



## nalcarya (22. September 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> das kann man bei Firefox auch machen. Rechtsklick aufs Valenth-Ding --> Grafiken von Valenth.com blockieren.


w00t! Das wusst ich noch gar net. Danke :>


----------



## Infernallord (22. September 2008)

och... die sind doch harmlos...
ich finds schlimmer wenn leute zu jedem
twink ne sig machen und wenn derjenige
dann 3 ma postet die seite voll is ^^


----------



## Lillyan (22. September 2008)

Nervig... ich dachte immer Avatare und Signaturen seien dazu da um was auszudrücken und nicht um mit irgendwas leveln zu können ohne was tun zu müssen. Besonders nervig werden sie dadurch, daß fast jeder der so ein Ding in der Signatur hat einmal in seinem Post ein "Pls fütter mein Pet" oder ähnliches unterbringt.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. September 2008)

einer macht es vor, alle anderen machen es nach. ist halt der kreislauf des lebens. finde die dinger aber auch mal völlig banane...


----------



## Jenny84 (22. September 2008)

siehe sig. sagt doch schon alles... oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Outrager (22. September 2008)

Infernallord schrieb:


> och... die sind doch harmlos...
> ich finds schlimmer wenn leute zu jedem
> twink ne sig machen und wenn derjenige
> dann 3 ma postet die seite voll is ^^


des unterschreib ich! :-)
aber die dinger nerven mich schon etwas, zuhause muss ich das zeugs auch gleich blocken =)


----------



## dalai (22. September 2008)

Diesen Valenth-Scheiss gibt es schon seit dem 20.5.2008, 19:30:00 und der Domain ist registriert in Scottsdale, Arizona. Zum Glück ist Buffed die ersten paar Monate verschont geblieben, bis jemand diese Site entdeckt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. September 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> das kann man bei Firefox auch machen. Rechtsklick aufs Valenth-Ding --> Grafiken von Valenth.com blockieren.


du hast mich gezwungen jetzt statt safari firefox zu benutzen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


diese nachricht wurde auch vom firefox aus geschrieben


----------



## Kaaper (22. September 2008)

siehe sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> siehe sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


sehr schön ^^


----------



## luXz (22. September 2008)

TheWolfSeba schrieb:


> Sind halt Sig-Bilde nicht mehr und net weniger!!!
> Oder zwingt euch wer drauf zuklicken?



Joa so kleine Bildchen nerven mich noch lange net, locker bleiben leute^^


----------



## nalcarya (22. September 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Joa so kleine Bildchen nerven mich noch lange net, locker bleiben leute^^


Ich denke es geht weniger um die Bilder an sich, sondern viel mehr um das kindische Gehabe, Gebettele und die Sprüche die damit verbunden sind. Sieht man ja allein schon daran, wie viele Themen nur in diesem Forum schon eröffnet wurden, nur um Leute dazu zu bringen auf diesen dämlichen Link zu klicken.

Das ist dann schon um einiges nerviger, weil aufdringlicher, als es einfach als Bild in der Signatur zu verlinken und dann abzuwarten.


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2008)

Dieser "Trend" zählt trotzdem zu den sogenannten Dieb-Spielen. (Siehe Netiquette).

Für die Signatur sind die Bildchen und Verlinkungen hier natürlich gestattet. Sobald aber irgendwer anfängt die Dinger als Freiwild in Kommentaren zu verlinken oder extra Threads dafür zu eröffnen, gibt's die gleichen Regelungen wie bei Klick-Game, pennergame und Konsorten: Ban ohne Verwarnung.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. September 2008)

Meins sah scheisse aus, ausserdem isses gay wo nun jeder eins hat.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (22. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> opera hat die funktion zum glück auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Opera ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (22. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich denke es geht weniger um die Bilder an sich, sondern viel mehr um das kindische Gehabe, Gebettele und die Sprüche die damit verbunden sind. Sieht man ja allein schon daran, wie viele Themen nur in diesem Forum schon eröffnet wurden, nur um Leute dazu zu bringen auf diesen dämlichen Link zu klicken.
> 
> Das ist dann schon um einiges nerviger, weil aufdringlicher, als es einfach als Bild in der Signatur zu verlinken und dann abzuwarten.


also so wie ich es mache. ich hab kein eines mal zu jemandem gesagt drück da unten


----------



## Infernallord (22. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> siehe sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hm...was is jetzt nerviger so n viech inner sig oder deine sig die geschätzte 3 bis 4 ma so groß is Oo?


----------



## riesentrolli (22. September 2008)

die dinger sucken. die regen mich übelst auf. trotzdem kommt für mich keine der antwortmöglichkeiten in betracht.


----------



## Da-Pusher (22. September 2008)

Find die nice xD


----------



## Bolle0708 (22. September 2008)

Ach
Ich hab ja selbst eins und finds vollkommen ok.
Nimmt sogar weniger Platz weg als eure Chrrackter verklinkungen.
ALSO


----------



## riesentrolli (22. September 2008)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> Ach
> Ich hab ja selbst eins und finds vollkommen ok.
> Nimmt sogar weniger Platz weg als eure Chrrackter verklinkungen.
> ALSO


kein viech zu haben nimmt noch weniger platz weg
ALSO


----------



## EspCap (22. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich würds mal als "bösartige Forenpest" bezeichnen.


Da würde ich mal zustimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (22. September 2008)

Das Ergebnis der Umfrage spricht für sich ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (22. September 2008)

nervig aber lustig^^


----------



## Tabuno (22. September 2008)

ahh schon wieder so ein thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayaku (22. September 2008)

Och pfff, was soll's, die meisten Signaturen hier sind sowieso Ansammlungen von schrottigen Bildchen und noch dümmeren Sinnsprüchen und das möglichst groß und bunt.

Diese Viehcher sind halt ein glitzerndes Müllstück mehr in der Sammlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenkiss (22. September 2008)

Ich finde die süss  #

aber das ist wohl das Jägerblut


 alle pets haben willst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Hab ja auch 2 aber das 1 is ja ne verarsche eine Festplatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

naja einen halt mal reingeschmissen besser wie nix drinn zu haben eh ne frage der zeit bis ich irgendwas neues find was da rein soll XD


----------



## Digitaltoss (22. September 2008)

füttert meins^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Digitaltoss schrieb:


> füttert meins^^


nein...


----------



## Todesschleicher (22. September 2008)

Digitaltoss schrieb:


> füttert meins^^


Und genau das ist der Grund, warum Leute wie ich und viele andere diese Viecher hassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lutios (22. September 2008)

Will au wissen was rauskommt und finde es lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also füttern <3 ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Lutios schrieb:


> Will au wissen was rauskommt und finde es lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das ist echt, was am meisten nervt: immer dieses :" fütter meins! will wissen, wies aussieht!!! "

omg, was ist daran so interessant? ihr guckt doch auch net in den lauf einer knarre, und sagt: "Drück drauf!! ich will wissen, was rauskommt!


----------



## Kangrim (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist echt, was am meisten nervt: immer dieses :" fütter meins! will wissen, wies aussieht!!! "
> 
> omg, was ist daran so interessant? ihr guckt doch auch net in den lauf einer knarre, und sagt: "Drück drauf!! ich will wissen, was rauskommt!



Ich mag die Teile auchnicht, aber der Vergleich ist ja mal schwachsinnig xD. Du weißt schon, das ne Knarre gefährlich ist und son komisches Vieh halt nicht?^^


----------



## Independent (22. September 2008)

Was is Valenth? 

Hat das was mit Yffing zu tun? Oo


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist echt, was am meisten nervt: immer dieses :" fütter meins! will wissen, wies aussieht!!! "
> 
> omg, was ist daran so interessant? ihr guckt doch auch net in den lauf einer knarre, und sagt: "Drück drauf!! ich will wissen, was rauskommt!


Och man weiß bei manchen Leuten hier im Forum nie....


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich mag die Teile auchnicht, aber der Vergleich ist ja mal schwachsinnig xD. Du weißt schon, das ne Knarre gefährlich ist und son komisches Vieh halt nicht?^^


das viech löst augenkrebs aus.
ausserdem: wozu muss ich wissen, was in dem ei ist? aus interesse.
und bei manchen leuten (darwinawards) würde die intelligenz darauf schließen lassen, dass sie aus demselben motiv so handeln könnten... 
und ja, ich weiss, dass der vergleich hinkt, aber dieses ständige klick hierdrauf geht verdammt aufn keks!


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Hab ja auch drei  Brille bist jetzt net mehr mein Freund ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

wenn du deine festplatte nicht in jedem post damit anpreist gefüttert zu werden... dann geht das noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (22. September 2008)

Grad eben noch einen köstlichen Post entdeckt 


> Wayne?
> 
> P.S.: Bitte füttert meine haustiere


Da muss man gar nicht mehr fragen, warum die Viecher so unbeliebt sind, oder? Wenn man einfach ein einzelndes irgendwo in eine Ecke packt kann man sicher damit leben, aber die Balken mit 5 oder mehr Viechern und dann noch ständig ums füttern betteln (und dabei nichtmal was sinnvolles um Thema posten, aber das ist ja eh eine allgemeine Forenkrankheit) ist einfach zu übertrieben und zu viel.


----------



## smilieface (22. September 2008)

Lillian schrieb:


> Grad eben noch einen köstlichen Post entdeckt
> 
> Da muss man gar nicht mehr fragen, warum die Viecher so unbeliebt sind, oder? Wenn man einfach ein einzelndes irgendwo in eine Ecke packt kann man sicher damit leben, aber die Balken mit 5 oder mehr Viechern und dann noch ständig ums füttern betteln (und dabei nichtmal was sinnvolles um Thema posten, aber das ist ja eh eine allgemeine Forenkrankheit) ist einfach zu übertrieben und zu viel.



Genau deiner meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilo07 (22. September 2008)

Aber ehrlich, die Teile sind so zum Kotzen.. schlimm schlimm diese viecher


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Wiso hast dan selbst eins?


----------



## Monkeygod (22. September 2008)

Also ich find sie ganz nett hab selbst 2 xD


----------



## Ratzefatze (23. September 2008)

diese frühpubertäre kacke nervt einfach nur. die leute sollten sich damit in speziellen foren aufhalten und hier nicht die leute belästigen. nichtmal das signaturen ausschalten nützt hier, man wird trotzdem noch massiv damit gestresst.

wenn ich hier der Mod wäre, würd ich alle leute mit dem schrott verwarnen und zur löschung ihrer ref-id-links zwingen.


----------



## florian_r (23. September 2008)

hab mir auch mal eins gemacht, will schauen was da raus kommt ^^


----------



## chiaxoxo (23. September 2008)

ich hab meine 2 pussys lüüüüb <3^^


----------



## Natsumee (23. September 2008)

also ich find die cool^^


----------



## dalai (23. September 2008)

Bin ich froh, dass ich alle bilder von valenth.com blockiert habe, ich sehe nur das "Bitte füttern" etc. ohne link dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> ich hab meine 2 pussys lüüüüb <3^^



Ohne Worte.


Mich hat schon dieser komischer Trend mit den Links zu irgendwelchen Browser-Games genervt ("Bitte klick mal auf diesen Link... Haha, ich habe dir soeben 5 Liter Blut abgesaugt!") und mit diesen mutierten Kuscheltieren ist es nicht anders. Dieses penetrante Rumgebettel, man solle die kleinen Scheißer mit irgendwelchem virtuellen Rattengift füttern, damit der Besitzer allen zeigen kann, dass er den längsten hat, geht mir tierisch auf die Nerven. Die meisten geben sich ja auch nicht mit einem dieser Viecher zufrieden, sondern kloppen gleich drei oder vier grüne Glibber-Eier in ihre Signatur, die alle gleich aussehen, gefüttert werden wollen und trotzdem irgendwie so gar nichts können. Und von der Tatsache, dass mittlerweile alle Signaturen gleich aussehen, weil wirklich jeder 12- bis 15-jährige diesen Mist mitmacht, will ich gar nicht erst reden.


----------



## David (23. September 2008)

Ich finds nicht so bombig, aber stören tuts mich auch nicht.
Bin ja noch nicht 40+. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (23. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ich finds nicht so bombig, aber stören tuts mich auch nicht.
> Bin ja noch nicht 40+.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bin ich auch noch lange nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wie gesagt es wird zur seuche


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

deanne .. 300%tig signed :/
auch wenn schon lange nur steht
klick oder feed me .. es ist soo doof
genau wie
mimimi mir wurden 4000liter alkohol geklaut oder so ein mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meiner meinugn nach schlimmer als phishing .. weil phishing wird so oderso bei mir geblockt .. der mist erst nach eingabe ;/


----------



## Dracun (23. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich würds mal als "bösartige Forenpest" bezeichnen.



1000000000% Sign^^

Und i bin froh das i den ganzen driss geblockt hab^^


----------



## Haxxler (23. September 2008)

Gründet doch einfach ne eigene Feed Me Community, aber verschwindet mit dem Dreck von Buffed.


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Das mit diesen Signaturviechern ist doch wieder mal nur eine Herdensache.
> Ein Schaf blökt und läuft vor -> Die andern laufen nach.
> Ich halt mich da immer schön an den Spruch: Wer der Herde hinterher läuft frisst nur Sch****e, nicht das Gras.



das mit diesen aufregen über virtuelle tierchen in der signatur ist doch herdensache. "Ein Schaf blökt und läuft vor -> Die andern laufen nach." ...

den rest spar ich mir.


----------



## Disasterpiece (23. September 2008)

was habt ihr denn alle gegen die viecher....ich find sie Witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disasterpiece (23. September 2008)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> Finde sie furchtbar, aber siehe Sig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu!


----------



## Kaaper (23. September 2008)

Disasterpiece schrieb:


> was habt ihr denn alle gegen die viecher....ich find sie Witzig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nervig weil sie sich verbreiten wie ein Virus

und manche haben von den dingern 4-5 stück -> zuviele die es machen


----------



## Natsumee (23. September 2008)

solange die leute nicht extra threads aufmachen ist das doch eh egal oder nicht?

@kaaper naja du hast recht es machen zu viele die dinger und dann einfach so hinschmeisen in die sig aber wird eh net lange andauern^^


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Klar bellt ein getroffener Hund.
> Warum wundert es mich kein Stück das solche Leute die Meinung anderer durch den Dreck ziehen wollen, weil sie einfach nicht damit klarkommen.
> Bemitleidenswert. Oder biste nur traurig das auf Deine Ratte keiner draufklickt?
> 
> ...



ich gönne jedem seine meinung. es stört mich nicht im geringsten. hab eben nur auch meine ... lasst doch jedem seinen spass ... mich nervt auch vieles. lässt sich selten abstellen.

los tu mir den gefallen und fütter die ratte ... :-)


----------



## Kaaper (23. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> solange die leute nicht extra threads aufmachen ist das doch eh egal oder nicht?
> 
> @kaaper naja du hast recht es machen zu viele die dinger und dann einfach so hinschmeisen in die sig aber wird eh net lange andauern^^



es reichen schon die die was zum thema schreiben und dann als schlusssatz auch nochmal bitte Füttern


----------



## Natsumee (23. September 2008)

was ist der sinn von wow?

man hilft blizzard nur zu geld^^


----------



## Deanne (23. September 2008)

Stimmt. Aber immerhin kann WoW mehr, als nur "Fütter mich, fütter mich!" zu schreien und die eigene quitschbunte Sinnlosigkeit seuchenartig in Hunderten von Signaturen zu verbreiten.


----------



## Kaaper (23. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> was ist der sinn von wow?
> 
> man hilft blizzard nur zu geld^^



wow kann man mit diesen Viechern nicht vergleichen

spielst du mit ihnen? nein du gibts ihnen nur zufressen, was ist daran bitte gut?


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Mich stört nur irgendwie das Konzept an den Teilen. Da wird ne Sinnlose Sache auf die Beine gestellt, mal ehrlich was können diese DINGER? Was hab ich davon?
> Ich hab nix anderes erreicht als der Seite beim Clickphising zu helfen.



was nicht alles sinnlos ist .. 

freu dich doch dass es die dinger gibt. so kannst du dir jedesmal wenn du nicht draufklickst, sagen dass du diesen mist nicht unterstützt. lehnst dich kurz zurück und bist glücklich mit dir und deiner welt ... ;-)

und falls du es dir überlegst ... Bloordy wird noch ein weilchen überleben .. also könntest du aunsahmsweise .. irgendwann ... ;-)


----------



## dragon1 (23. September 2008)

da fuetter ich schon lieber trolle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
>-)-)-)-D


----------



## Kaaper (23. September 2008)

ich hoffe ehr das die bald wieder aussterben weil sie keiner mehr Füttern will


----------



## German Psycho (23. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Danach fragte ich mich: War´s das, oder kommt da noch was?



das ist im leben oft so, oder? :-) egal. ich hab meine meinung kundgetan und lass euch mit eurem ärger über die pest mal alleine. vielleicht findet ihr ja ein medikament dagegen ..


----------



## nalcarya (23. September 2008)

Ein Medikament in Form von Verwarnung für jeden der um Fütterung bettelt würde ich sehr begrüßen.


----------



## Kaaper (23. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ein Medikament in Form von Verwarnung für jeden der um Fütterung bettelt würde ich sehr begrüßen.



/dito wurde aber auch schon von ZAm angekündigt sobald einer Themen nur dafür eröffnet wird gebannt


----------



## dragon1 (23. September 2008)

neue sig
     I
     I 
     I
     V


----------



## Natsumee (23. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> WoW kann ich spielen, diese Teile machen einfach nix... Versuch doch mal 8 Stunden auf die Dinger zu klicken.




machbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluedragon91 (23. September 2008)

ich find sie lustig sind doch süß die kleinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



   klick pls^^
         |
         |
         |
         |
        \/


----------



## Kaaper (23. September 2008)

bluedragon91 schrieb:


> klick pls^^
> |
> |
> |
> ...



garantiert nicht


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

ich warte immer noch darauf das mir einer sagt wie ich den text  auch ignorieren kann -.- 
und nein wenn 6mal
fütter mich bitte<-hat hunger<-ich auch<-das sowiso
lese ist das so doof -.- ich meine die spiele mit dir wurden 40000liter blut geklaut.. gut aber das war nicht in jeder 2ten kiddy sig drin -.-


----------



## Liwanu (23. September 2008)

Also es würde genau zwei Mittel gegen diese Pest geben.

1. Nicht mehr füttern - Dann ärgert sich der Tamagotchi Anbieter und der Besitzer, da diese Pets nicht mehr leveln odern entwickeln oder was auch immer tun.
2. Buffed sollte diesen Zoo ein für alle mal schließen.


Achso und falls sich einige Fragen wo der Sinn darin liegt - Spaß für den Besitzer der Pets, beim zuschauen dass sein Haustier groß und stark wird. Den Anbieter dieser Seite wird es freuen, mehr User, mehr Userdaten, mehr Werbung und vermarktung - So kann man auch Geld verdienen, ein Konzept aufarbeiten und neu umsetzen. Das nenne ich Online Marketing.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

Liwanu schrieb:


> Also es würde genau zwei Mittel gegen diese Pest geben.
> 
> 1. Nicht mehr füttern - Dann ärgert sich der Tamagotchi Anbieter und der Besitzer, da diese Pets nicht mehr leveln odern entwickeln oder was auch immer tun.


die leute, die die viecher hassen füttern sie eh nicht, und die die sie mögen werden damit nicht aufhören.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. September 2008)

Sich die ganze Zeit darüber aufzuregen ist eigentlich noch viel dämlicher als die Viecher selbst, ausserdem bietet ihr damit nur noch mehr Gesprächsstoff und damit eine noch größere Plattform dafür und zum klicken seid ihr ja schließlich auch nicht gezwungen - lasst es einfach oder nerven euch die Bildchen? Als würden die schlimmer sein als iwelche random-Signaturen.
Zumal ich mir immernoch lieber bunte Monster anschaue als iwelche Signaturen die weit größer sind als der Standartpost des jeweiligen Users.. Das nervt nämlich.


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Sich die ganze Zeit darüber aufzuregen ist eigentlich noch viel dämlicher als die Viecher selbst, ausserdem bietet ihr damit nur noch mehr Gesprächsstoff und damit eine noch größere Plattform dafür und zum klicken seid ihr ja schließlich auch nicht gezwungen - lasst es einfach oder nerven euch die Bildchen? Als würden die schlimmer sein als iwelche random-Signaturen.
> Zumal ich mir immernoch lieber bunte Monster anschaue als iwelche Signaturen die weit größer sind als der Standartpost des jeweiligen Users.. Das nervt nämlich.



/sign


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. September 2008)

bluedragon91 schrieb:


> ich find sie lustig sind doch süß die kleinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Deathstyle schrieb:


> Sich die ganze Zeit darüber aufzuregen ist eigentlich noch viel dämlicher als die Viecher selbst, ausserdem bietet ihr damit nur noch mehr Gesprächsstoff und damit eine noch größere Plattform dafür und zum klicken seid ihr ja schließlich auch nicht gezwungen - lasst es einfach oder nerven euch die Bildchen? Als würden die schlimmer sein als iwelche random-Signaturen.
> Zumal ich mir immernoch lieber bunte Monster anschaue als iwelche Signaturen die weit größer sind als der Standartpost des jeweiligen Users.. Das nervt nämlich.



so, mal sehen. worüber wird sich aufgeregt? erstmal: die bilder sind es nicht. wenn sie stören sind sie (wie in einem thread beschrieben) ausschaltbar.
zum klicken sind wir nicht gezwungen. das stimmt. dennoch gibt es genug leute, die einen dazu auffordern, darum betteln, oder in einer sonstigen form meinen, auf ihr pet hinweisen zu müssen, damit es wächst, und sie sich dann am geschlüpften erfreuen können.(siehe zitat oben)
klar, es wurde auch vorher viel müll gepostet, jedoch trug dieser neue trend dazu bei, dass trotz zam´s post immer wieder threads wegen den viechern eröffnet werden, um gegenseitig draufzuklicken und wie oben beschrieben auch gerne posts mit einem satz wie fütter mich, hat hunger, klick pls, will sehen was rauskommt, etc. abgeschlossen werden.
ich denke mal, viele mögen valenth nicht deshalb nicht, weil die hässlichen monster in der sig schwirren sondern das, was diese monster mit sich gebracht haben.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. September 2008)

Die Bilder ausschalten ist aber genau die Haltung auf die in anspiele: Stures gegenstellen und einfach mal dagegen vorgehen. Wie du schon sagtest, die Bilder sind nur Bilder, vollkommen egal ob du jetzt ne Signatur mit x-Bildern hast oder son Vieh - aber deswegen überlegt sich dort keiner wie man sie ausstellt.
Dieses blabla vonwegen "Was da raus kommt." kann man sich sparen denn im Valenth Forum kann man sich jegliche "Bäume" und Bilder dazu anschauen.

Diese Diebspiel Geschichte wird doch einfach nur aufgebauscht um mal wieder zu meckern, man kann sich genauso über andere Sachen aufregen die imo weit schlimmer sind, z. B. zu hohe Signaturen - die stören nämlich wirklich indem sie die übersicht extremst verschlechtern, bestes Beispiel sind hier grad Kaaper und dragon1 und darauf hat Zam auch schon hingewiesen.


----------



## K3v1n04 (23. September 2008)

Danke Adblock Plus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mich nervt das Zeug nur und alles was damit zutun hat wird geblockt!


----------



## dragon1 (23. September 2008)

bluedragon91 schrieb:


> ich find sie lustig sind doch süß die kleinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


genau.
es sind nicht die signaturen selbst,sondern diese *fuetter mich !!111einseinself posts


----------



## Illuminatos (23. September 2008)

Hab die Grafiken dieser Seite schon blockiert, wenn das hin und wieder mal einer hat, ok.
aber wenn jeder mind 2 wenn nicht gar mehr hat, wirds zu viel...


----------



## Ebon (23. September 2008)

Eigentlich ist es nur wieder ein der 1000 Living Signatur. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Übrings, das füttern hat keinen Ernährungszweck sonder bestimmt die Gesinnung des Wesens.
Und wenns die Betreiber schon, als "Forenseuch" oder "Pest" bezeichnen sollen dies halt unterbinden das man dynamische Bilder verlinken darf. Wo ich aber zustimmen muss das die Leute mal ihren bb-code anständig anpasen -.-

Übrigens sind doch die, überdimensionalen "Block of Text" Signaturen oder riesige Bilder bei weiten schlimmer.


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

wer mehr als 200 pixel gross hat kann gemledet werden [IMelden] button und dann wird das erledigt von den mods ..


----------



## Bolle0708 (23. September 2008)

Ich find das melden ziemlich doof


----------



## Zez (23. September 2008)

Ich habe eines - aber hasse die Dinger in der Signatur ... ich füttere meines eben jeden Tag selber, und schaue, was draus wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. September 2008)

Ebon schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es nur wieder ein der 1000 Living Signatur. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Übrings, das füttern hat keinen Ernährungszweck sonder bestimmt die Gesinnung des Wesens.
> Und wenns die Betreiber schon, als "Forenseuch" oder "Pest" bezeichnen sollen dies halt unterbinden das man dynamische Bilder verlinken darf. Wo ich aber zustimmen muss das die Leute mal ihren bb-code anständig anpasen -.-
> ...



Ich bin kein Betreiber. Ich bin bloss Forenmoderator. Und die Meinung ist meine persönliche Meinung und hat nix mit buffed.de zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (24. September 2008)

Also ich find die dinger ganz witzig, auserdem ist es intressant zu sehen was am ende raus kommt da sich das je nach gefüttertem ändert


----------



## dalai (24. September 2008)

Ebon schrieb:


> Übrings, das füttern hat keinen Ernährungszweck sonder bestimmt die Gesinnung des Wesens.
> Und wenns die Betreiber schon, als "Forenseuch" oder "Pest" bezeichnen sollen dies halt unterbinden das man dynamische Bilder verlinken darf. Wo ich aber zustimmen muss das die Leute mal ihren bb-code anständig anpasen -.-




Cacharoth darf seine eigene Meinung äussern, sie muss ja nicht die Meinung von allen Buffed-Moderatoren wiederspiegeln. Ausserdem ist es ja eine richtige "Forenseuche", allein im Gott & die Welt Forenteil gab es 23 Threads in denen das Wort "Valenth" mindestens einmal gesagt wird, 8 von diesen Threads sind geschlossen. Keine sehr gute Billanz.


----------



## German Psycho (24. September 2008)

dalai schrieb:


> Cacharoth darf seine eigene Meinung äussern, sie muss ja nicht die Meinung von allen Buffed-Moderatoren wiederspiegeln. Ausserdem ist es ja eine richtige "Forenseuche", allein im Gott & die Welt Forenteil gab es 23 Threads in denen das Wort "Valenth" mindestens einmal gesagt wird, 8 von diesen Threads sind geschlossen. Keine sehr gute Billanz.



wenn sie nicht geschlossen worden wären, würde es vielleicht weniger neue geben? nur ne vermutung .. ;-)


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (24. September 2008)

Proffessor Battletanker hat soeben das unmögliche geschafft!! muahahaha 

Siehe Signatur    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Btw Copyrights @ Meins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Füttert mal weiter und schaut was draus wird)


----------



## nalcarya (24. September 2008)

German schrieb:


> wenn sie nicht geschlossen worden wären, würde es vielleicht weniger neue geben? nur ne vermutung .. ;-)


haha.

Als ob es dabei anders als bei anderem wäre und die Leute vorher suchen würden. Außerdem, wenn die Leute, die neue eröfnnet haben, gesucht hätten, dann hätten sie ja genauso gesehen dass weche geschlossen wurden und sie somit erst gar keinen neuen eröffnen müssen.


----------



## Hellbrecht (24. September 2008)

Also ich finde net dass sie stören , so manche signature von anderen ist grösser als meine z.b und das finde ich stört mehr als so ein Tierchen.


----------



## Astrad (24. September 2008)

So,die andern hässlichen sind weg. Jetz hab ich den kleinen süßen Pinguin, nu bin ich zufrieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Dracun (24. September 2008)

und ich bin zufrieden dat ding net sehen zu müssen^^


----------



## spectrumizer (24. September 2008)

Yep, ich seh auch NIX mehr davon. Der modernen Technik sei dank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (24. September 2008)

Ach eure Pets stinken doch alle gegen Chuck Norris ab!! Fluppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (24. September 2008)

Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> Ach eure Pets stinken doch alle gegen Chuck Norris ab!! Fluppen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das ist billig^^ nur ein lvl 79 (by me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) viech namens battletanker das sich dahinter verbirgt!


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (24. September 2008)

ssssst   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hey sag das nich so laut...mein pet wurde bereits heute 60 mal gefüttert...und heute abend wird sich Chuck aufmachen um paar Leuten die ihm Food spendeten einen Roundhouskick zu verpassen.

Chuck bless you

MFG Battle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (24. September 2008)

ein glück kann man die blocken, jetzt steht aber in jeder 2ten sig nur noch "Fütter mich" Sind wir hier im Dritte-Welt-Forum?


----------



## spectrumizer (24. September 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> ein glück kann man die blocken, jetzt steht aber in jeder 2ten sig nur noch "Fütter mich" Sind wir hier im Dritte-Welt-Forum?


Damit kriegste auch die meisten "Fütter mich"-Texte weg, sofern du Firefox benutzt und der Text Teil des Links ist: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=63763


----------



## luXz (24. September 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ich denke es geht weniger um die Bilder an sich, sondern viel mehr um das kindische Gehabe, Gebettele und die Sprüche die damit verbunden sind. Sieht man ja allein schon daran, wie viele Themen nur in diesem Forum schon eröffnet wurden, nur um Leute dazu zu bringen auf diesen dämlichen Link zu klicken.
> 
> Das ist dann schon um einiges nerviger, weil aufdringlicher, als es einfach als Bild in der Signatur zu verlinken und dann abzuwarten.



Hab davon eigentlich nichts mitgekriegt bis jetzt^^

Also wenns den Leuten Spaß macht, gönn ich ihn denn.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. September 2008)

Ich hab nix gegen Valenth


----------



## Deanne (25. September 2008)

Goim schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gegen Valenth



Du bist genau einer von denen, die es mit dem Mist übertreiben. Reicht mittlerweile nicht mal mehr eines von den Viechern? Ist ja schlimmer als die Pest, diese Mitläufer-Seuche. Warum gibt es im Futter-Angebot eigentlich kein Rattengift?


----------



## Malleus (25. September 2008)

FEED IT !! ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (25. September 2008)

Malleus schrieb:


> FEED IT !! ^^



Ban.


----------



## dragon1 (25. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ban.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weiter so Carcharoth  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (26. September 2008)

also fürs feed it gibts wirklich ban^^


----------



## Siltan (26. September 2008)

muwaha ich werde sie auch in diesem forum verbreiten xD

ich find se ganz lusitg, nur das bei mir keiner draufgeht >.<


----------



## chiaxoxo (27. September 2008)

> FEED IT !! ^^





> Ban.



LOL!

man merkt die mods hegen auch so langsam eine antipathie für unsere süßen :/(^^

naja ich find meine zwei pussys süß erinnert mich an neopets was ich damals gespielt habe (nein keine jugendsünde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Todesschleicher (27. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ban.


Go Go Charchiranger, save all Buffies from the Dangers (of getting the thought about running amok or stuff just coz of stupid Valentheggs) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (27. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ban.



find ich gut^^ ich mag zwar meins aber die die rumspammen von wegn füttere meins nervn mcih auch


----------



## Zachrid (27. September 2008)

Ich brauch meine Sig für wichtigeres, aber knuffig isses irgendwie.


----------



## dragon1 (27. September 2008)

chiaxoxo schrieb:


> LOL!
> 
> man merkt die mods hegen auch so langsam eine antipathie für unsere süßen :/(^^
> 
> ...


naja wenn jemand feed it spammt ist des pflicht eines mods und nicht (nur ^^) antiphatie


----------



## -PuRity- (27. September 2008)

Mal eine dumme Frage: Was kann man mit diesen Dingern anstellen außer das sie gefüttert werden und wachsen (also ihr Aussehen verändern)?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. September 2008)

Andere Leute nerven. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (27. September 2008)

Ich block die Viecher mittlerweile, weil das ja eine Seuche ist und die total nerven. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (27. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ban.



Bravo weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ein glück sind sie bei mir auch geblockt

und trotzdem nerven sie


----------



## Stupido (28. September 2008)

sry also....will niemanden flame aba ich bin extrem erstaunt wie kindisch hier doch alle sind....geht auch an unsren lieben moderator.....
Das mit der sig ....gut manche mag es nerven aber es zwingt niemand euch draufzuschauen oda zu klicken.....andres beispiel für ein noch krasseres sig problem is der coole spruch mit den 92 prozent die gangster rap hören und die 8 prozent etc etc etc 
DAS IS FLAMING ! Man kann doch nicht über geschmack streiten Oo überlegt doch mal und seit vernünftig !

Wir scheissen die leute auf der strasse die man so sieht ja auch nich an nur weil man nich sehen will was die vllt für....sprüche oda bilder auf dem T-shirt haben....

Mfg Stupido

Fasst es bitte als konstruktive kritik auf.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xondor (28. September 2008)

Zu den Teilen hab ich nur einen Kommentar: Danke Adblock!


----------



## Sukie (28. September 2008)

Find sie auch nervend und würd mir sowas auch nicht in die Sig machen... halte von diesen Klickspielen so oder so nichts ...


Ausserdem kommen doch auch immer nur die gleichen Viecher raus? mir ist das zumindest aufgefallen... sehe hier in vielen Signaturen immer die gleichen Tierchen *langweilig* -.- ^^


----------



## Apfelbrot (28. September 2008)

ich find die dinger in ihren farbigen büchsen auch langsam nervig...

@Fürst des Schreckens:
    -weiter so!-


----------



## Thoor (28. September 2008)

Ich find sie süss und knuffig solange sie alleine sind, ich find Signaturen mit 10 von den Dingen hässlich weil dadurch die Beziehung zum einzelnen kaputt geht.(Bitte leise posten Heavens ist gerade eingeschlafen)
Was mich ausserdem nervt sind diese "Bettelfütterungen" die in jedem Post drin sein müssen, solangs in der Signatur ist, ists ok, sobalds im Post ist-> 3 Tage Bann plx!


----------



## MoneyGhost (28. September 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich find sie süss und knuffig solange sie alleine sind, ich find Signaturen mit 10 von den Dingen hässlich weil dadurch die Beziehung zum einzelnen kaputt geht.(Bitte leise posten Heavens ist gerade eingeschlafen)
> Was mich ausserdem nervt sind diese "Bettelfütterungen" die in jedem Post drin sein müssen, solangs in der Signatur ist, ists ok, sobalds im Post ist-> 3 Tage Bann plx!




/signed

 - Die Bettelei nervt
 - Der Hype nervt
 - 3 oder mehr von den Dingern in der Sig nerven

Aber ich wette, die Sache hat jetzt ihren Höhepunkt erreicht und es wird wieder abflachen - denn lustig und unterhaltsam ist es nur, solange es noch "neu" ist.


----------



## rEdiC (28. September 2008)

Man kann auch übertreiben....wenns euch nervt blockiert sie doch. Mich jedenfalls interessierts was rauskommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (28. September 2008)

Stupido schrieb:


> sry also....will niemanden flame aba ich bin extrem erstaunt wie kindisch hier doch alle sind....geht auch an unsren lieben moderator.....
> Das mit der sig ....gut manche mag es nerven aber es zwingt niemand euch draufzuschauen oda zu klicken.....andres beispiel für ein noch krasseres sig problem is der coole spruch mit den 92 prozent die gangster rap hören und die 8 prozent etc etc etc
> DAS IS FLAMING ! Man kann doch nicht über geschmack streiten Oo überlegt doch mal und seit vernünftig !



Du selbst hast doch auch zwei Threads eröffnet, in denen du diverse Dinge bemängelst, die dich scheinbar immens stören. Warum sollen andere nicht auch das Recht haben, sich öffentlich kritisch zu äußern? Dich mögen beispielsweise irgendwelche Sprüche in irgendwelchen Signaturen stören, mich beispielsweise stört die grottenschlechte und teilweise unverständliche Rechtschreibung mancher Leute hier. Diese Tatsache nervt dich dann wieder, wie du ja deutlich aufgezeigt hast. Und deiner Ansicht nach, müsste man das dann auch wieder "kindisch" finden.


----------



## rEdiC (28. September 2008)

Außerdem sind die Dinger ja klein, ich finde so übergroße Signaturen viel Schlimmer. Vor allem dann noch mit halbnackten Weibern drauf. Aber nein, wir sind ja hier kein "Geek" Board wo jeder eine halbnackte Frau als Avatar/ Signatur hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (29. September 2008)

Ich mag Valenth immernoch und nur mal so...
an alle bettler ghet auf der valenth website ins level me up forum^^ geht schneller als hier, ich präsentiere meine auch nur^^


----------



## Hunternevs (29. September 2008)

die sind toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (29. September 2008)

Goim schrieb:


> Ich mag Valenth immernoch und nur mal so...
> an alle bettler ghet auf der valenth website ins level me up forum^^ geht schneller als hier, ich präsentiere meine auch nur^^






Hunternevs schrieb:


> die sind toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ok man kanns auch übertreiben...


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (30. September 2008)

lass mal überflüsige beiträge buffed is nicht nur zum beiträge hochtreiben da^^


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (30. September 2008)

srydoppelpost


----------



## Karzaak (30. September 2008)

und ich glaube du verwechselst Buffed mit einem Zoo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (30. September 2008)

Karzaak schrieb:


> und ich glaube du verwechselst Buffed mit einem Zoo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich mag zoos


----------



## Infernallord (30. September 2008)

weis einer wie man sowas programmiert?
könnten die ja dann zu evil valenth machen oder die buffed killermobs xD


----------



## Natsumee (30. September 2008)

naja ich denke es ist nicht wirklich schwer sowas zu programieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## silentserengeti (30. September 2008)

Ich finds lustig, ist doch mal etwas anderes. Das Beste ist, ich bin erst durchs stöbern in diesem forum drauf gekommen 

Also bitte füttern, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. September 2008)

*Nochmal langsam, für alle die es nervt: Es gibt diverse Möglichkeiten, diese Plagen zu blocken!*

Entweder per Extension für die, die FF benutzen. Oder per Rechtsklick -> Bilder von ... blockieren für die, die AdBlocker im Browser haben. Oder durch umleiten von valenth.com und pokeplushies.com durch die Windows-hosts. Datei auf 127.0.0.1.

Detaillierte Anleitungen finden sich *HIER*.


----------



## Infernallord (30. September 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> naja ich denke es ist nicht wirklich schwer sowas zu programieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


dann mach ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (30. September 2008)

Infernallord schrieb:


> dann mach ma
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




naja ich meine im gegensatz zu anderen sachen halt^^


----------



## Alion (30. September 2008)

Ob Diebesspiel oder Valenths. Ist alles der gleiche mist.

Wenn das einer mal in der Sig hat ist ja noch ok, aber langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass hier jeder zweite User so ein Ding hat. Und eines reicht ja meistens nicht. Man braucht ja 3 oder 4 von den Dingern.

Da gibt es nur eines. Durchhalten bis der Hype vorbei ist. Hoffe, das dauert nicht mehr so lange.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. September 2008)

Alion schrieb:


> Da gibt es nur eines. Durchhalten bis der Hype vorbei ist. Hoffe, das dauert nicht mehr so lange.


Oder blocken: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=63763


----------



## Alion (30. September 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Oder blocken: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=63763



Alion setzt spectrumizer ein Denkmahl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

Alion schrieb:


> Alion setzt spectrumizer ein* Denkmahl.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Setzt oder kocht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. September 2008)

Hmm ein denkendes Mahl wäre schon gruselig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. September 2008)

Übrigens,habt ihr die Dinger von dem typen mit dem Drachen im Ava gesehn? Der hat das solange gemacht,bis er alle Farben hatte,das sieht wiederrum geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rashnuk (30. September 2008)

Ach ich mag se tu die aus fun in die Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich würde ich alle hassen die so rumbetteln  nur um ihr Monsterchen zu "lvln"


----------



## Kalzifer (16. Februar 2009)

Ich find die viecher auch süüüüüß...!

Hab auch 2 die werden nur nie geklickt...;_;


----------



## PARAS.ID (17. Februar 2009)

Nicht von dauer...aber das dacht ich bei Emos auch.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Februar 2009)

Ich hatte mal kurzzeitig 2. Nachdem ich aber von jedem hier angeschnauzt wurde, meine Pets aus der Signatur zu werfen, hab ich mich halt ergeben *böse guck*. Jaja, euch tret ich noch in den Hintern!


----------



## Skatero (17. Februar 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich würds mal als "bösartige Forenpest" bezeichnen.


/sign
Die sind wirklich seeeehr nervig.


----------



## Mefisthor (17. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab se ja geblockt aber hab das gefühl das es weniger werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



find se aber auch kacke 

lg


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Februar 2009)

Für alle die's immernoch nervt -> Ich verweise auf den rechten Teil in meiner Signatur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (17. Februar 2009)

Thread Nekromantie oO
Das mit dem Blocken wusste hoffentlich schon jeder. Und alle die es nicht wussten sind vor verzweiflung sowieso nichtmehr im Forum aktiv.^^


----------



## chopi (17. Februar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Thread Nekromantie oO


Schon längst reportet *g*


----------



## Lalunaly (23. Februar 2009)

hab die viehcher schon öffters geseh und wollt dann  die dinger einfach mal ausprobiern... außerdem find ich die knuffig.

und wer will darf des auch füttern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurta (2. März 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> ihr kennt doch sicher Valenth, das sind diese kleinen Viecher in den Signaturen (meins dürft ihr gern auch mal füttern
> 
> ...




Ich finde solang man nt 20 von den Viechern in der Sig rumhängen hat ist das doch ganz nett. Stören tuts mich keins bissl


----------



## Kangrim (2. März 2009)

Kann der Thread bitte in frieden ruhen?
Die Nekromanten hier werden auch immer mehr.^^


----------



## Deanne (2. März 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Kann der Thread bitte in frieden ruhen?
> Die Nekromanten hier werden auch immer mehr.^^



Ich finde Thread-Nekromanten nicht schlimmer als die Leute, die sich immer und immer wieder über selbige beschweren müssen.


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich finde Thread-Nekromanten nicht schlimmer als die Leute, die sich immer und immer wieder über selbige beschweren müssen.


Trotzdem ist das Thema "Valenth" theoretisch durch.Mittlerweile sieht man sie (zum glück) immer weniger.
Und Kangrim hat recht,wieso andauernd aaaalte Threads wiederhochholen :/


----------



## Naarg (2. März 2009)

Valenth war gestern, heute sind es Schamhaare


----------



## Vartez (2. März 2009)

Ahhhhh schon viel leerer wen man die dinger Blockt mit firefox mus man ja einfach nur Rechtsklick grafiken von avelnth blocken machen xD 

und die dinger sidn nervg -.-


----------



## dalai (2. März 2009)

Was Valenth gibts noch? Rechtsklick -> "Grafiken von valenth.com blockieren" -> kein Valenth mehr. 

Thread Nekromantie? Man ein altes Thema schon lesen, muss jedoch nicht umbedingt hineinposten, nur um den Postcounter hochzubringen.


----------



## Max der Orc (2. März 2009)

Ich finde es traurig wie viele die "Typen" gut finden.


----------



## nalcarya (2. März 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und Kangrim hat recht,wieso andauernd aaaalte Threads wiederhochholen :/


Wieso nicht, wenn jemand etwas dazu zu sagen hat? So gut wie immer wird (zu recht) darauf hingewiesen, dass man doch bitte die Suchfunktion nutzen möge statt direkt ein neues Thema zu eröffnen und wenn das dann mal jemand tut, ist es gleich "Thread-Nekromantie"? :>


*edit:* meine Meinung dazu hat sich nciht geändert. Finde sie nach wie vor nervig, aber hauptsächlich wegen den Leuten, die mit einem nicht genug haben und dann auch noch penetrant nach Klicks betteln. Aber das hat sich hier ja mittlerweile Gott sei Dank wieder gelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (3. März 2009)

Jep, einer reicht, und bei dem den ich habt ist es die Neugier, wie er aussehen wird wenn er größer wird ^^ Aber selbst mir gehen dann die Signaturen auf den Geist die die 3 Fache größe meiner haben und dann vollgestopft sind mit den Dingern.


----------



## Monddrachin (3. März 2009)

Dragcave ist viel cooler... Drachen FTW!


----------



## Skatero (3. März 2009)

Das ist alles der gleiche Müll. Sorry, aber das ist meine Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Nicht wütend werden.)

MfG
Skatero


----------



## dalai (3. März 2009)

Monddrachin schrieb:


> Dragcave ist viel cooler... Drachen FTW!



Vielen Dank für den Hinweis auf Dracgave, "Grafiken von gracgave.netblockieren"^^

Ist genau der gleiche Dreck wie Valenth, fühlt man sich besser, wenn das Ding lvl 99 oder was auch immer ist?


----------



## Zonalar (4. März 2009)

Warum mögt ihr Valenth nicht? sind die scheisse gezeichnet? Könnt ihr das mal begründen?


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Warum mögt ihr Valenth nicht? sind die scheisse gezeichnet? Könnt ihr das mal begründen?


weils scheiße ist überall zu lesen "los füttere mich" vor allem wenns dann noch so spacken in schriftgöße 42 hinpacken boa da krieg ich wieder son hass *schnaub*


----------



## Kangrim (4. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Warum mögt ihr Valenth nicht? sind die scheisse gezeichnet? Könnt ihr das mal begründen?



Naja ist auch nichts anderes als ein Schwanzvergleich. Und weil mir von anfang an klar ist, dass ich da gewinnen würde ist das uninteressant für mich^^.

*Hochmut*


----------



## Dracun (4. März 2009)

kann der fred endlich mal in ruhe verrecken....valenth genau wie diese komischen drake irgendwat...... waren kagge, sind kagge und bleiben kagge


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> "nervige pestizide" beschreibe ich diese eier dingens


des is gut.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

